# Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT für Frauen?



## Livia (30. April 2010)

Hey ihr Lieben,

hat eine von euch das Radon ZR Team 7.0 XT? Ich möchte eigentlich kein explizites Ladybike anschaffen, sondern habe mir eher das Radon ausgeschaut. 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen? Ich bin 1,69 groß und damit kommt es vielleicht noch hin, dass der Rahmen passt. Aber ist z.B. die Federgabel auch auf leichtere Geschöpfe wie mich (53kg) ausgelegt? Springt sie an?

Würde mich über Tips freuen! 

Viele Grüße
Eure Livia


----------



## markus182 (30. April 2010)

Hey,
da das Bike eine Luftfedergabel (RS Reba SL) besitzt, ist es problemlos auf dein Gewicht abstimmbar.
Grüße,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (30. April 2010)

Hallo Livia,

ich habe zwar kein Radon, hoffe Dir aber trotzdem helfen zu können. Ich bin 170 cm groß und bringe dabei 59 kg auf die Waage. Meine Räder sind alle keine speziellen Damenversionen. Bei einer Größe um 170 cm gibt es so genug Auswahl.
Um Dich besser beraten zu können, zunächst ein paar Fragen:
Was möchtest Du mit dem Rad machen, gemütliche Touren, Rennen, etc.? Wie ist Deine Schrittlänge? Hast Du bereits Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern sammeln können und Vorlieben bzgl. der Geometrie?
Wie bereits angesprochen, sollte sich eine Reba auf Dein Gewicht abstimmen lassen. Ich habe mir die Geometriedaten des ZR Team 7.0 angeschaut. Der Rahmen fällt nicht besonders lang aus. In 16' wäre er mir zu klein. Teile wie Sattel und Vorbaulänge kann man nach individuellen Vorlieben anpassen.
Insgesamt macht das Rad einen soliden Eindruck, die Ausstattung ist bis auf einige versteckte Kleinigkeiten (etwa Kassette, Kette "nur" auf Deore-Niveau, sind aber eh Verschleißteile) recht hochwertig und solide. Bei Bedarf kann man da später immer noch tunen, an den Laufrädern lässt sich z. B. einiges an Gewicht sparen. 
Hast Du die Möglichkeit eine Probefahrt zu machen? Wenn es Dir gefällt und Du Dich wohl drauf fühlst, machst Du damit nichts verkehrt.

Gruß Tine


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

fahre ein radon ht - bin 1.70 . 16 zoll hat der rahmen und passt gut !!


----------

